# Building 19 ski sale: Sat. Nov 19, 2011



## KD7000 (Nov 12, 2011)

Building 19 is holding their 2011 sale on Saturday November 19 at the Burlington store only.  I don't know the hours, but it's usually an early am start.

I know there are mixed reviews of this event, but wanted to share.  A few years ago, I got some ridiculous deals on lightly used and new xc equipment... so there are probably goodies to be had, depending on what you're looking for.

-Brian


----------



## billski (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks!


----------

